# Favourite Smelly - remember Brut?



## runner (May 20, 2009)

What's your favourite pefume, aftershave, other smelly stuff?

I love the Lush - Tramp shower gel, Karma stuff and still like anything patchouli.

Caught a whiff of Brut the other day - brought back memories of when we all used to wear it - it was one of those that crossed the boy/girl divide!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

for me it has to be calvin klien, christian dior or armani

defo have a thing for kliens obsession for men.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> for me it has to be calvin klien, christian dior or armani
> 
> defo have a thing for kliens obsession for men.



ohh mikey im wearing that today, do you want to sniff my neck ? 

old smells that bring back memories are Jazz and Kuros!

i remember wearing that when i was in my youth, strutting myself on the dancefloor at Casanovas niteclub.....

i was such a cool kid, even with my limp.........


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2009)

Hi Karate!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 20, 2009)

I like Miss Sixty, Calvin Klein, Chanel, and lots more!!


----------



## Caroline (May 20, 2009)

apart from fresh cut grass, real roses, real apple,reaal peaches and real oranges, anything that smells of the above mentioned in perfume form, lavender and patchouli, used to like L'Mant by Coty and Woods of WIndso Lilly of the Valley, also like 4711 cologne


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ohh mikey im wearing that today, do you want to sniff my neck ?
> 
> old smells that bring back memories are Jazz and Kuros!
> 
> ...



lol i do remember kuros and jazz to hehehehe such powerfull smelling stuff!!!!



Northerner said:


> Hi Karate!



did you have a soap on a rope northerner??? lol


----------



## Corrine (May 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> apart from fresh cut grass, real roses, real apple,reaal peaches and real oranges, anything that smells of the above mentioned in perfume form, lavender and patchouli, used to like L'Mant by Coty and Woods of WIndso Lilly of the Valley, also like 4711 cologne



I love 4711 - reminds me of my Nan.  Am wearing Flowers by Kenzo today - I love it the smell......


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I love 4711 - reminds me of my Nan.  Am wearing Flowers by Kenzo today - I love it the smell......



my other half wears kenzo flowers as her everyday scent.


----------



## Corrine (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> my other half wears kenzo flowers as her everyday scent.



Your other half got really good taste.....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Your other half got really good taste.....



lol she always asks me to bring a ton of the perfumes she likes back with me everytime i go to saudi lol


----------



## Corrine (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol she always asks me to bring a ton of the perfumes she likes back with me everytime i go to saudi lol



Good plan.  I would do the same - its gotta be less than half price over there.


----------



## Einstein (May 20, 2009)

I have a number of aftershaves, but hardly wear them, seem to wear this recent addition 'wet gundog' 

Don't understand it though he goes walking and the ladies stop him to chat, pat and tell him how lovely he his, I wear the same stuff and they run...


----------



## runner (May 20, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ohh mikey im wearing that today, do you want to sniff my neck ?
> 
> old smells that bring back memories are Jazz and Kuros!
> 
> ...



I'll definiately have to go smell some to see what the fascination is all about!

What a vision that conjurs up!


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ...did you have a soap on a rope northerner??? lol



Of course! Old Spice-scented!


----------



## runner (May 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> apart from fresh cut grass, real roses, real apple,reaal peaches and real oranges, anything that smells of the above mentioned in perfume form, lavender and patchouli, used to like L'Mant by Coty and Woods of WIndso Lilly of the Valley, also like 4711 cologne



Yes, as far as real smells go, Lilies do it for me.


----------



## runner (May 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I have a number of aftershaves, but hardly wear them, seem to wear this recent addition 'wet gundog'   Ahh, know it well.  Can't believe that when I last wnet away for a week, without the dog, I actually _liked_ her smeel when I got back!  Barking mad!
> 
> Don't understand it though he goes walking and the ladies stop him to chat, pat and tell him how lovely he his, I wear the same stuff and they run...


  LOL - perhpas its his sleek glossy coat?


----------



## runner (May 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Of course! Old Spice-scented!



Remember the Karate and Old spice adverts?

Remember Bronleys lemon soap on a rope girls, or MikeyP


----------



## runner (May 20, 2009)

Sorry folks - really aught to use the speeel chocker before I submit!


----------



## Corrine (May 20, 2009)

runner said:


> Remember the Karate and Old spice adverts?
> 
> Remember Bronleys lemon soap on a rope girls, or MikeyP



oooh I remember Bronleys lemon soap on a rope....I'm showing my age now!


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2009)

runner said:


> Remember the Karate and Old spice adverts?
> 
> Remember Bronleys lemon soap on a rope girls, or MikeyP



the scent of a man!!! Heeeee-yah!!!!! Valerie Leone...ah! memories...

I think my sister had the lemon soap...!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 20, 2009)

sorry i dont remember that soap lol i am only 29 hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2009)

anais anais and charlie red


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> anais anais and charlie red



ah anais anais another fave of the missus hehehehehe she has me buying all sorts!!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz (May 21, 2009)

I really like Old Spice.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I really like Old Spice.



its nice with diet coke tez


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

or diet lemo


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ah anais anais another fave of the missus hehehehehe she has me buying all sorts!!!!!!



she has good taste then lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> she has good taste then lol



her collection of perfumes is only rivaled by her collections of both handbags and shoes. oh and her dresses and her coats............etc etc etc hahahahahaha


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

lmao oooo my vice is handbags all sizes and shapes in the cupboard they stay in there and gather dust tho most of the time


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lmao oooo my vice is handbags all sizes and shapes in the cupboard they stay in there and gather dust tho most of the time



*wonders if steff is still cross with him........


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> *wonders if steff is still cross with him........



dont think you need to see a clarevoyent for that answer


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lmao oooo my vice is handbags all sizes and shapes in the cupboard they stay in there and gather dust tho most of the time



lol thats what hers do to!!!!!! she has a couple that she uses all the time, but most stay away lol


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

i use 1 mainly coz it is black and white and of course im very LOYAL to them colours


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i use 1 mainly coz it is black and white and of course im very LOYAL to them colours



she uses a blue one and has a black one for everyday use. think if i sold them all on ebay id be a billionair!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Tezzz (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> or diet lemo



They don't have diet lemo in the pub 

I was rewarded with a pint of bitter after fixing the dangerous electrics in the pub yesterday. There was a fire waiting to happen.
The wait for the pint was worth it.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 21, 2009)

I stick to Lynx. My favourites would be Lynx Africa and Recover. Never used aftershaves. At the moment I have something to sort out some rashes I get on my face after shaving which smells quite pleasantly of Aloe Vera.


----------



## runner (May 21, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I stick to Lynx. My favourites would be Lynx Africa and Recover. Never used aftershaves. At the moment I have something to sort out some rashes I get on my face after shaving which smells quite pleasantly of Aloe Vera.



Ah, we have a few flavoures of Lynx round our house - current favs are I believe Africa, Ice and the chocolatey one


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

brightontez said:


> They don't have diet lemo in the pub
> 
> I was rewarded with a pint of bitter after fixing the dangerous electrics in the pub yesterday. There was a fire waiting to happen.
> The wait for the pint was worth it.



i usually have to do all the spark work for my family as they are hopeless at it and i usually get a few pints out of it too hehehehe



Tom Hreben said:


> I stick to Lynx. My favourites would be Lynx Africa and Recover. Never used aftershaves. At the moment I have something to sort out some rashes I get on my face after shaving which smells quite pleasantly of Aloe Vera.



not a huge lynx fan. deo wise i use either right guard or depending on which smelly i use i have a few matching deodorants for them


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i usually have to do all the spark work for my family as they are hopeless at it and i usually get a few pints out of it too hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> not a huge lynx fan. deo wise i use either right guard or depending on which smelly i use i have a few matching deodorants for them



stuff like lynx just makes me smell worse....i always stick to something like vaseline, right guard or nivea anti pes........


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> stuff like lynx just makes me smell worse....i always stick to something like vaseline, right guard or nivea anti pes........



i find that to


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i find that to



think the term "stinks like an otter" springs to mind


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> think the term "stinks like an otter" springs to mind



or a monkeys nuts


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 21, 2009)

I like lacoste pink, christina augularia (cant spell), chanel no 5 and john paul gotier (cant spell that either) lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> I like lacoste pink, christina augularia (cant spell), chanel no 5 and john paul gotier (cant spell that either) lol



i have the male john paul gaultier and it is very nice lol


----------



## runner (May 22, 2009)

No other LUSH or patchouli freaks out there then?

I think you've all got good taste and I'm probably an odd-ball


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

runner said:


> No other LUSH or patchouli freaks out there then?
> 
> I think you've all got good taste and I'm probably an odd-ball



i do like lush bath bombs lol


----------



## runner (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i do like lush bath bombs lol



Good for you!  The smell of the shops are bit overpowering tho'.

Well, each to his/her own smelly.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

runner said:


> Good for you!  The smell of the shops are bit overpowering tho'.
> 
> Well, each to his/her own smelly.



lol yeah i do find the shops a little to pongy for me and have to send the other half in for me hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

Well I've already said earlier what I like to wear... but I do like a man to smell nice...mmmm No smelly men for me urgghh  unless they have just come from the gym...


----------

